# Do you think people should be a bit nicer in Brewsters?



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 15, 2017)

I was just looking through some threads here and noticed it's the main place TBTF can get nasty at all. So I think while posting here we should all try to be as polite as possible. This thread is to help remind eachother what this place is all about. Animal Crossing, Art, Gaming, and _Acceptence_.
Thanks!~


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 15, 2017)

and ehh i guess but its understandable to get heated when someone says certain things about something you really care about


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 15, 2017)

I feel terrible that I misclicked on my vote. Oh well, I guess what I think about this is obvious from the fact of me creating this post xD


----------



## glass (Oct 15, 2017)

from the trans thread i saw a prime example of this 
its a shame how people can be so nasty


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 15, 2017)

I think we could all stand to agree with "Wheaton's Law" (aka don't be a jerk). Discussions get heated and usually I find it's better to sit it out once I get irritated or angry, before coming back to make my point or just rejoining a discussion.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 15, 2017)

I wish the world can get nicer too, not just this forum. But yes, I’ve seen enough drama.


----------



## seliph (Oct 15, 2017)

Honestly? I think the main issue is letting threads debating LGBT/race/etc issues exist in the first place. A lot of users on here don't take 5 seconds to google things before starting a whole mess about them. Not to mention a lot of users aren't in any position to talk about these issues in the first place, and coincidentally those are always the people starting these threads.

When you look at the people who get heated in those types of threads and get called "nasty" and "passive aggressive" (even though if they were passive aggressive they wouldn't be talking directly to you in the first place, lmao), it's always the people who've had to deal with transphobic/homophobic/racist/whatever comments on here for years and I don't blame them at all for being upset and fed up.


----------



## glass (Oct 15, 2017)

gyro said:


> Honestly? I think the main issue is letting threads debating LGBT/race/etc issues exist in the first place. A lot of users on here don't take 5 seconds to google things before starting a whole mess about them. Not to mention a lot of users aren't in any position to talk about these issues in the first place, and coincidentally those are always the people starting these threads.
> 
> When you look at the people who get heated in those types of threads and get called "nasty" and "passive aggressive" (even though if they were passive aggressive they wouldn't be talking directly to you in the first place, lmao), it's always the people who've had to deal with transphobic/homophobic/racist/whatever comments on here for years and I don't blame them at all for being upset and fed up.



just because you have dealed with issues in the past ... it doesnt give you the right to be a bully and attack others ... its as if youre saying " ive experienced bad situations but now im going to create more myself "
i just dont think its a good mindset is all ...

however i do agree that people should conduct more research before making a thread on a sensitive topic, youre right ... however it's better to just tell them calmly rather than start arguments ToT

hope im not upsetting you, i just wish everyone could get along  [^~^]


----------



## Mary (Oct 15, 2017)

I totally think we should try to be more agreeable (myself included). I feel bad for whoever had to wake up/come home from work and immediately ban and lock threads and stuff. That's no fun. unless you enjoy that kind of thing @bustin


----------



## dedenne (Oct 15, 2017)

I totally agree. I honestly think we should accept other people's opinions.
Also, people are getting banned left right centre?????? I only went for a shower, then saw three people banned.
We should all try to be a bit more civilized.


----------



## seliph (Oct 15, 2017)

glass said:


> just because you have dealed with issues in the past ... it doesnt give you the right to be a bully and attack others ... its as if youre saying " ive experienced bad situations but now im going to create more myself "
> i just dont think its a good mindset is all ...
> 
> however i do agree that people should conduct more research before making a thread on a sensitive topic, youre right ... however it's better to just tell them calmly rather than start arguments ToT
> ...



TBT's definition of "bully and attack" is often "call me out on my bull****" and sorry but since I don't really know who you are I don't really have an opinion on your reply.

Also it's not marginalized peoples' obligation to coddle bigots so. there's that.

Basically this is how threads on this hellsite constantly go:

OP: I hate black people. What do you guys think about them?
Black person: You're a racist jerk and this thread is terrible
OP and everyone else: Um wow you know I didn't have a problem with black people before but since you can't handle this civilly i hate all black people you are all such cruel and nasty bullies I hope you die
*Thread locked, black person is banned*

(This is a generalization since I didn't want to use an actual example ofc but yeah!)


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 15, 2017)

gyro said:


> Honestly? I think the main issue is letting threads debating LGBT/race/etc issues exist in the first place. A lot of users on here don't take 5 seconds to google things before starting a whole mess about them. Not to mention a lot of users aren't in any position to talk about these issues in the first place, and coincidentally those are always the people starting these



I strongly disagree with this. While some threads may be opened by someone ignorant, I think they offer a good opportunity for those more knowledgeable to speak up and clarify a topic. For every nasty comment I?ve seen at least a handful of users respond with respect and understanding. 

There?s also a vast difference between someone wanting to stir up trouble and someone genuinely misinformed. Forums like this are a good place to learn how to deal with both types of people, as well as reflect on your own opinions and values


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 15, 2017)

Let's not derail the thread, it would suck to have to close another one today.


----------



## dedenne (Oct 15, 2017)

Oh god that would be quite the irony.
this is what we all mean by civilisation


----------



## seliph (Oct 15, 2017)

Lackadaisy said:


> There’s also a vast difference between someone wanting to stir up trouble and someone genuinely misinformed.



I agree there but believe me 90% of the time the drama's started with someone who's wanted to start The Nonsense and The Nonsense inevitably happens.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Let's not derail the thread, it would suck to have to close another one today.



CLOSE THEM ALL TOMATHY


----------



## glass (Oct 15, 2017)

gyro said:


> TBT's definition of "bully and attack" is often "call me out on my bull****" and sorry but since I don't really know who you are I don't really have an opinion on your reply.
> 
> Also it's not marginalized peoples' obligation to coddle bigots so. there's that.
> 
> ...



well heres how the thread today went

slightly misinformed person: what do you think about this and whats your opinion?
everyone: says opinion 
transgendered person: gets a bit too aggressive 
people: youre being too aggressive

also i have no idea where you got your example from ... tbh the main threads on this forum are just " do you eat mints " and stuff


----------



## oath2order (Oct 15, 2017)

glass said:


> well heres how the thread today went
> 
> slightly misinformed person: what do you think about this and whats your opinion?
> everyone: says opinion
> ...



Well they used a generalization. Not an example.


----------



## seliph (Oct 15, 2017)

glass said:


> well heres how the thread today went
> 
> slightly misinformed person: what do you think about this and whats your opinion?
> everyone: says opinion
> ...



I'm gonna be vague as hell here to not namedrop and gossip but "slightly misinformed person" is inaccurate and as a sidenote: "transgender" itself is an adjective so the correct phrasing would be "transgender person" or "trans person"

I've gotten my example from being on this site longer than I'd have liked to.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Well they used a generalization. Not an example.



Also this


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 15, 2017)

Please no arguments, I want this to be a nice reminder to everyone.

People can discuss things as long as there is no hating or prejudice. 

I would like for this thread to not have either of the above, thanks.


----------



## dedenne (Oct 15, 2017)

Ye, why are people doing the opposite to the title????
Human beings confuse me.
I like being a Dedenne.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 15, 2017)

Also, on another note. The user who was spamming about Totino's Pizza Rolls was starting to be pretty annoying. I thought it was a prank, but then it kept going and going. Now I see someone called "Tommy the Totino's Boy" voted in this poll. What has happend to you Bell Tree?  Poor forum


----------



## Mary (Oct 15, 2017)

Issi said:


> Also, on another note. The user who was spamming about Totino's Pizza Rolls was starting to be pretty annoying. I thought it was a prank, but then it kept going and going. Now I see someone called "Tommy the Totino's Boy" voted in this poll. What has happend to you Bell Tree?  Poor forum



It's ok they're already banned


----------



## seliph (Oct 15, 2017)

Issi said:


> Please no arguments, I want this to be a nice reminder to everyone.
> 
> People can discuss things as long as there is no hating or prejudice.
> 
> I would like for this thread to not have either of the above, thanks.



I don't have any malice against anyone here dw it's just like

I don't wanna sound like a Back In My Day old man but there are certain people here who have started "debate" threads or made controversial comments 100% on purpose (even planning it out with their friends beforehand) for years so when people get pissed at these same people over and over again it's just like, well, 0 surprise there.

Basically what I'm saying is it's a much bigger issue than "Should people be nicer" and that this also should be kept in mind about the creators of certain threads themselves rather than focusing solely on peoples' replies. A lot of people can come across as innocent ignorants but a lot of the time that isn't the case.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 15, 2017)

Mary said:


> It's ok they're already banned



Say thank you to Tom, lol


----------



## Mary (Oct 15, 2017)

Issi said:


> Say thank you to Tom, lol



Thank you tom <3


----------



## LillyofVadness (Oct 15, 2017)

Yes, this is a lovely game about cute animals and making friends. Don't corrupt it. Mature discussions are okay as long as they are kept civil.

On another note, I thought you meant Brewster's in the game about first and got confused. Whoops.


----------



## himeki (Oct 15, 2017)

i tend to get pissed off about issues i care about and tend to go off on people, so i should honestly try and calm down before posting haha.  however i do agree with gyro on the grounds that when people who are actually affected by these issues speak out (even if its agressively) tend to be the ones getting banned and shut down by people. i also think that people should really research before making threads, and making sure they know what they are posting about before posting. eg the thread about trans children transitioning. by the looks of it the OP meant medically, but it wasn't specific so it caused confusion eventually leading to threads being locked. 
i also think that the mods should be better at handling these situations? like i appreciate the work they do to this forum such as stepping in when neccessary and banning people, but more warnings should be handed out for people who are notorious for hateful behaviour (eg, if somebody said "i think gay people should all die", the post should be removed and the user should get a warning, at the very least). also i think if a thread is locked (unless its a troll thread) a post should be made explaining why its locked from a mods pov.

tdlr if "being nice" means not standing up for yourself, then no. but if it means having respect for people, then yes.


----------



## seliph (Oct 15, 2017)

LillyofVadness said:


> On another note, I thought you meant Brewster's in the game about first and got confused. Whoops.



One time I made Diana's coffee wrong and she oppressed me because I'm gay


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 15, 2017)

gyro said:


> I don't have any malice against anyone here dw it's just like
> 
> I don't wanna sound like a Back In My Day old man but there are certain people here who have started "debate" threads or made controversial comments 100% on purpose (even planning it out with their friends beforehand) for years so when people get pissed at these same people over and over again it's just like, well, 0 surprise there.
> 
> Basically what I'm saying is it's a much bigger issue than "Should people be nicer" and that this also should be kept in mind about the creators of certain threads themselves rather than focusing solely on peoples' replies. A lot of people can come across as innocent ignorants but a lot of the time that isn't the case.


I understand what you mean. But I think realistically it is the issue of people SHOULD be nicer. I mean, if everyone was as nice as possible, there would be no more conflict, poor judement, and war. I know some people tend to create topics that can spread hate deliberatly, and that isn't appropiate to do, especially here. Though it is the responsiblity of the commenters with what they post. It's like saying if someone stole a game from you, you should start being angry and mean to them, because they made you feel upset. It's wrong no matter what. What you do is your reponsibility. I think the people who start the arguments should also take responsiblity though. I know as well that sometimes people can be hurt by what others say, and it is perfectly understandble how they feel and react. But that doesn't mean it is necessarily the best course of action.


----------



## Mary (Oct 15, 2017)

LillyofVadness said:


> Yes, this is a lovely game about cute animals and making friends. Don't corrupt it. Mature discussions are okay as long as they are kept civil.
> 
> On another note, I thought you meant Brewster's in the game about first and got confused. Whoops.



Yeah Brewster gets a bit intense with that coffee sometimes

I'LL LET IT COOL IF I WANT TO GEEZ


----------



## dedenne (Oct 15, 2017)

That totino person was driving me crazy.
Also why can't we all just relax by playing video games?
Life is (kinda...not really) simple!!!!
And omg, DID 4 PEOPLE POST AT THE SAME TIME WTH


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 15, 2017)

idk i thought mr. totino was kinda funny


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 15, 2017)

Mary said:


> Yeah Brewster gets a bit intense with that coffee sometimes
> 
> I'LL LET IT COOL IF I WANT TO GEEZ



Try messing up the Resetti brothers coffee if you wanna see intense. lol


----------



## himeki (Oct 15, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> That totino person was driving me crazy.
> Also why can't we all just relax by playing video games?
> Life is (kinda...not really) simple!!!!
> And omg, DID 4 PEOPLE POST AT THE SAME TIME WTH



yeah in all honesty its cool to edit ur avi and sig to be like I LOVE TOTINOS!!! but to keep making spam threads about it then...


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 15, 2017)

how dedicated he was to spamming **** was just amazing
never forget


----------



## Warrior (Oct 15, 2017)

I think its ok as is. I moreso wish people didn't derail threads.

"I don't like this thread, it's uncomfortable"
"*overused meme derailing the topic*"

These things are more annoying than pure snark to me. I don't mind people disagreeing, it's just annoying when people think everything needs to be about them all the time.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 15, 2017)

himeki said:


> i tend to get pissed off about issues i care about and tend to go off on people, so i should honestly try and calm down before posting haha.  however i do agree with gyro on the grounds that when people who are actually affected by these issues speak out (even if its agressively) tend to be the ones getting banned and shut down by people. i also think that people should really research before making threads, and making sure they know what they are posting about before posting. eg the thread about trans children transitioning. by the looks of it the OP meant medically, but it wasn't specific so it caused confusion eventually leading to threads being locked.
> i also think that the mods should be better at handling these situations? like i appreciate the work they do to this forum such as stepping in when neccessary and banning people, but more warnings should be handed out for people who are notorious for hateful behaviour (eg, if somebody said "i think gay people should all die", the post should be removed and the user should get a warning, at the very least). also i think if a thread is locked (unless its a troll thread) a post should be made explaining why its locked from a mods pov.
> 
> tdlr if "being nice" means not standing up for yourself, then no. but if it means having respect for people, then yes.


It is good to stand up for justice and good morals. Being nice basically means calm, respectful, and trying to sort out differences in a peaceful way.

The problem is, if the admins tried to do that, they may end up banning the people you seem to defend. Aka, those fusterated by the topics and negativity, albeit them also sometimes getting too out of hand (like everyone else can). It is hard for admins to read throug tons of pages, trying their best to figure out what's going on. You can't blame them for it, compared to other sites, they are doing a good as heck job here.

Hopefully people will be more considerate and thoughtful when creating threads in the future.


----------



## moonford (Oct 15, 2017)

gyro said:


> I'm gonna be vague as hell here to not namedrop and gossip but "slightly misinformed person" is inaccurate and as a sidenote: "transgender" itself is an adjective so the correct phrasing would be "transgender person" or "trans person"
> 
> I've gotten my example from being on this site longer than I'd have liked to.
> 
> ...




"I've gotten my example from being on this site longer than I'd have liked to."

I mean you could leave. Not that hard.

----

I agree that people should be a bit nicer but it's hard when so many people suck and think that their better than  everyone. If you confront them they act like they are the victim when they are the perpetrator, they don't get banned so their behaviour doesn't get any better. 

They usually are the staff's little buddies so they never get banned (don't care if the staff denies it, we have biases but these people in particular never seem to be banned despite continuously acting like bullies) and what really irks me is that these bullies are usually young adults picking on children who aren't fully educated on many things so don't tell me/ask me to be nice to them because I won't.


----------



## himeki (Oct 15, 2017)

Issi said:


> It is good to stand up for justice and good morals. Being nice basically means calm, respectful, and trying to sort out differences in a peaceful way.
> 
> The problem is, if the admins tried to do that, they may end up banning the people you seem to defend. Aka, those fusterated by the topics and negativity, albeit them also sometimes getting too out of hand (like everyone else can). It is hard for admins to read throug tons of pages, trying their best to figure out what's going on. You can't blame them for it, compared to other sites, they are doing a good as heck job here.
> 
> Hopefully people will be more considerate and thoughtful when creating threads in the future.



im pretty sure the mods wouldnt ban people without considerable proof that this is repeated behaviour ? like i feel for most people once they get a warning or an infraction they'll stop
eg, if u post smth thats against the rules, and u get a warning for it, u know for next time not to do it, right?


----------



## KnoxUK (Oct 15, 2017)

Out of curiosity. Is it easy to get banned on the bell tree forums?


----------



## seliph (Oct 15, 2017)

Zendel said:


> I mean you could leave. Not that hard.



That's why I did leave for quite a while before the fair but go off I guess.

Came back for the fair, stayed to make back some bells I lost from buying feathers, and now I'm here for Halloween. You'll see me again at Christmas probably : )

- - - Post Merge - - -



KnoxUK said:


> Out of curiosity. Is it easy to get banned on the bell tree forums?



Yes


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 15, 2017)

Zendel said:


> I agree that people should be a bit nicer but it's hard when so many people suck and think that their better than everyone. If you confront them they act like they are the victim when they are the perpetrator, they don't get banned so their behaviour doesn't get any better.
> 
> *They usually are the staff's little buddies so they never get banned (don't care if the staff denies it, we have biases but these people in particular never seem to be banned despite continuously acting like bullies)*
> 
> *and what really irks me is that these bullies are usually young adults picking on children* who aren't fully educated on many things *so don't tell me/ask me to be nice to them because I won't. *



Firstly, I would like to say I've witnessed and been on websites where the admins basically team up with anyone who starts conflict and prey on poor innocent childern. I have never found that to be the case with this website and I don't think it is good to turn a forum against it's "goverment" so to speak.

I agree that these adults shouldn't pick on childern, it is wrong, and they need to stop acting more immature then the actual kids.

Still though, there is no excuse for your own behaviour. And you don't have to be _nice_ per say in the way you can't call them out on BS, but you need to be peaceful and not hateful. Since then, without paying close attention, there isn't even a difference in how you both look. 

Think of two people debating something hatefully, if you aren't paying attention, even if one person is right (in your opinion), it still just sounds like arguing.




himeki said:


> im pretty sure the mods wouldnt ban people without considerable proof that this is repeated behaviour ? like i feel for most people once they get a warning or an infraction they'll stop
> eg, if u post smth thats against the rules, and u get a warning for it, u know for next time not to do it, right?



Yes, that is what they do, as far as I know.

I got a couple warnings myself, acknowledge my mistakes and do my best to never, ever repeat them.


----------



## himeki (Oct 15, 2017)

KnoxUK said:


> Out of curiosity. Is it easy to get banned on the bell tree forums?



from what ive seen, yes


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 15, 2017)

KnoxUK said:


> Out of curiosity. Is it easy to get banned on the bell tree forums?



It isn't _THAT_ easy to. If it was that easy I think I would've been banned previously.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 15, 2017)

I mean, some people do get heated about stuff, but I haven't seen any death threats and such on here, so it's not doing too badly for being on the internet.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 15, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I mean, some people do get heated about stuff, but I haven't seen any death threats and such on here, so it's not doing too badly for being on the internet.



There are ALOT of worse places.

Actually, almost everywhere I can think of is quite a bit worse then here.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 15, 2017)

KnoxUK said:


> Out of curiosity. Is it easy to get banned on the bell tree forums?



Depends on the crime. I find the strictness of the rules on here somewhat inconsistent but you'll never get banned for a first-time offence unless you were to try flooding the forums with hardcore porn or something.


----------



## seliph (Oct 15, 2017)

Issi said:


> It isn't _THAT_ easy to. If it was that easy I think I would've been banned previously.



I'm guessing you didn't spam porn or hack someone tho

Like ACP said it depends. If you just posted something kinda mean you probably won't get insta-banned


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 15, 2017)

gyro said:


> I'm guessing you didn't spam porn or hack someone tho
> 
> Like ACP said it depends. If you just posted something kinda mean you probably won't get insta-banned


No, I didn't xD

Yeah, that makes sense to me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 15, 2017)

I think being rude in Brewsters Cafe is very uncalled for an uncivil. I know discussions can get heated there but people need to learn to be more respectful and not attack others for what they believe in.


----------



## KnoxUK (Oct 15, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Depends on the crime. I find the strictness of the rules on here somewhat inconsistent but you'll never get banned for a first-time offence unless you were to try flooding the forums with hardcore porn or something.



Ah got it, i wasn't sure how sensitive this forum was. Considering some of the threads on the brew cafe o_o . I'll try and not mess around so often


----------



## Warrior (Oct 15, 2017)

I think people shouldn't be getting banned for what is essentially differences in opinion, or at worst a lack of education -__- 

If the userbase and mods get too obsessed with hurt feelings the boards will die.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 15, 2017)

i mean a lot of controversial discussion comes up so its a given people will get pretty heated and upset over things


----------



## N e s s (Oct 15, 2017)

yeah sure people could be nicer, but thats probably not going to be happening because ~controversial topics~ always upset people based on opinion.

tbh i stopped posting in political threads bc its really not worth the time nor energy


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 15, 2017)

uhhh probably, some people on here have a tendency to resort to passive aggressiveness and personal attacks the moment someone even slightly disagrees with their beliefs.... if someone says something insensitive/ignorant maybe try to educate them (nicely) instead of being rude - the chances of someone changing their opinions after being mocked and insulted is pretty slim  this is a discussion forum, not a let's-try-to-see-who-can-act-the-most-petty forum.
oh and if you're going to post in threads about politics and religion and all that other controversial stuff people just love to get angry about, at least try to do some research on the subject first? and don't go in expecting everyone to agree with your opinion...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 15, 2017)

Yeah, I think sometimes people overreact and say things they shouldn't, but also a lot of the topics are very controversial.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 15, 2017)

TBT is the least mean forum I know of. It?s also the only active forum I know of.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 15, 2017)

It could be toned down but I'm fine with civilized discussion betwen two sides.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 15, 2017)

Honestly this is the most tame forum I have ever seen. People are no where near as mean as many. many other people on other forums or message boards


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 15, 2017)

Thank you for all the comments everyone. It's nice to see so many users who understand what I was saying with this post.


----------



## saehanfox (Oct 16, 2017)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> Honestly this is the most tame forum I have ever seen. People are no where near as mean as many. many other people on other forums or message boards


Yes, reading posts in the Gamefaqs board causes your IQ to drop and the amount of fanboy drama and hostility is ridiculous. The Youtube comment section with no mods is worse and will usually cause your IQ to drop by more than 10.


----------



## dedenne (Oct 16, 2017)

Omg don't start about game faqs


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 16, 2017)

I think it's actually a lot tamer now. There used to be constant fights and stuff. But people have opinions, and with all the political stuff and what not it's bound to start at the very least somewhat heated debate.

Yeesh, went and read those closed threads. Guess some users here don't have any conscience at all. People _should be_ nicer on sensitive matters. This world...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 16, 2017)

Just a way to convince people to be nice:

Apples hate fighting. If you show kindness, the apples will appreciate it a lot.


----------



## MarineSong2001 (Oct 16, 2017)

saehanfox said:


> The Youtube comment section with no mods is worse and will usually cause your IQ to drop by more than 10.


I agree. The things that people say to one another in YouTube comment sections are absolutely disgusting. How can you have so much hate for someone you don't even know? 

For example, people tell each other to drink bleach. I watched a video on what happens if you do that. It's awful; you have to get your stomach pumped, and your insides get dissolved and you essentially have to get a new stomach. People just tell each other things with no idea of the consequences. That person you told to end their life might be suicidal.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 16, 2017)

saehanfox said:


> Yes, reading posts in the Gamefaqs board causes your IQ to drop and the amount of fanboy drama and hostility is ridiculous. The Youtube comment section with no mods is worse and will usually cause your IQ to drop by more than 10.



The Pokemon Boards are the worst on GameFAQs. It makes 4chan look like heaven.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 16, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> The Pokemon Boards are the worst on GameFAQs. It makes 4chan look like heaven.



naaaa 4chan is really really bad, some of the things on there are pretty funny but jesus christ most threads (especially on /b/ obviously) are the most degenerate things i have ever seen


----------



## LillyofVadness (Oct 16, 2017)

gyro said:


> One time I made Diana's coffee wrong and she oppressed me because I'm gay



Wow Diana that's rude.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mary said:


> Yeah Brewster gets a bit intense with that coffee sometimes
> 
> I'LL LET IT COOL IF I WANT TO GEEZ



BUT IT'S BEST HOT COO COO

(I don't even like coffee tbh)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stalfos said:


> Try messing up the Resetti brothers coffee if you wanna see intense. lol



A scene both terrifying to experience but thrilling to watch.


----------



## Sloom (Oct 16, 2017)

Lol, this OP is so dumb. I hate them. Did you guys not even noticed that they said "Are" instead of "Our" in the first poll option? Disgraceful. Really, really disgusting. I can't believe you're all such morons. I hope you fall into a manhole.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

Gingersnap35 said:


> Lol, this OP is so dumb. I hate them. Did you guys not even noticed that they said "Are" instead of "Our" in the first poll option? Disgraceful. Really, really disgusting. I can't believe you're all such morons. I hope you fall into a manhole.



Uh, I made a typo. I was trying to type it up really fast since the poll posts seperately from the post. I don't think it's very nice to call others morons. Sorry if I'm offending you. But perhaps you should take the message of this thread to heart.


----------



## dedenne (Oct 16, 2017)

Gingersnap35 said:


> Lol, this OP is so dumb. I hate them. Did you guys not even noticed that they said "Are" instead of "Our" in the first poll option? Disgraceful. Really, really disgusting. I can't believe you're all such morons. I hope you fall into a manhole.



Why are you trying to be mean here? Totally defies the point of this thread.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 16, 2017)

Issi said:


> Uh, I made a typo. I was trying to type it up really fast since the poll posts seperately from the post. I don't think it's very nice to call others morons. Sorry if I'm offending you. But perhaps you should take the message of this thread to heart.



I don't think you need to take it serious. It's (probably) just their idea of a joke.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2017)

Nah, flamewars are ****ing hilarious... there needs to be more drama tbh, this forum is PG af


----------



## tumut (Oct 16, 2017)

No I think it'd be funnier if people were pissed off all the time, gotta snuggle up with that popcorn


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> Why are you trying to be mean here? Totally defies the point of this thread.



It's obviously not seRIOUS


----------



## seliph (Oct 16, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Nah, flamewars are ****ing hilarious... there needs to be more drama tbh, this forum is PG af



Just asking an innocent question uwu


----------



## Hyoon (Oct 16, 2017)

i mean it'd be nice but being on the internet gives you anonymity to say whatever you want without serious consequences and people are going to take advantage of that :/


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2017)

gyro said:


> Just asking an innocent question uwu



Idek what you mean by this sweaty uwu


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 16, 2017)

Idk what I'm doing with my life anymore


----------



## KnoxUK (Oct 16, 2017)

*"But, I mean do you ever see anything -- and then you wonder why CNN is doing relatively poorly in the ratings"*

Quote from Donald Trump.

We can all learn from this, no matter how many times your nice comments become silenced by the media. Always remain positive and determined.

I hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## Soigne (Oct 16, 2017)

That quote makes absolutely 0 sense but alright.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 16, 2017)

I’ll start being nice by saying I really like Soigne’s new signature - so cute :3


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 16, 2017)

.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I'm also just gonna put this here, a major thing here that I hate the forums for, and I'm having so much trouble with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably less with them being LGBTQ and more about them being horrible people... them being trans or whatever is hopefully (and probably) a coincidence
I can name more aggressive/horrible straight cis people irl, but I guess that's because there's such a high number of LGBT members here, idk


----------



## Zane (Oct 16, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Are you grateful of how I wasn't showing complete disrespect towards you?



Honestly this attitude is incredibly harmful. Marginalized people (not limited to lgbt people) never owe you "gratitude" because they received the bare minimum of human decency, because this implies that they somehow didn't deserve it to begin with. 

I have no opinion on whether you should leave or stay but to keep making your total lack of respect towards the lgbt community about your own wounded feelings is legitimately selfish and tiresome. You admit you actually do have a prejudice due to your family's views so at the very least I think you should stop actively engaging in conversations centered around lgbt-issues until you've educated yourself more, because it's clear you're not ready to discuss these topics maturely with actual members of the community.


----------



## hamster (Oct 16, 2017)

edit: hm... i dont want to start anything


----------



## KnoxUK (Oct 16, 2017)

'cough'


----------



## hamster (Oct 16, 2017)

KnoxUK said:


> I know right. I had not so nice things said to me today, it sucks.



i dont mind that you quoted me but i just hope i dont get an angry mob of replies, this thread is about positivity after all


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2017)

rip Cherub's edit... I agree, though. Some get pissed off when people don't agree with being trans/gay/etc and they're happy to jump down people's throats at the sudden mention of LGBTQ, yet they're happy to say they "hate straights" or something hjsksks maybe kinda offtopic and not what you were sayng, but I agree anyway, lmAO. The majority of my online friends aren't straight/cis, but some LGBTQ people are pretty ****ing agressive. It's a shame some ****ty people manage to affect the reputation of the whole community ;;


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 16, 2017)

Zane said:


> Honestly this attitude is incredibly harmful. Marginalized people (not limited to lgbt people) never owe you "gratitude" because they received the bare minimum of human decency, because this implies that they somehow didn't deserve it to begin with.
> 
> I have no opinion on whether you should leave or stay but to keep making your total lack of respect towards the lgbt community about your own wounded feelings is legitimately selfish and tiresome. You admit you actually do have a prejudice due to your family's views so at the very least I think you should stop actively engaging in conversations centered around lgbt-issues until you've educated yourself more, because it's clear you're not ready to discuss these topics maturely with actual members of the community.



Y'know, instead of making some weak comeback I'm just gonna agree with this and move on to somewhere else.


----------



## KnoxUK (Oct 16, 2017)

Cherub said:


> i dont mind that you quoted me but i just hope i dont get an angry mob of replies, this thread is about positivity after all



Oh gosh I'm so sorry about that XD

Should I remove/edit it for you?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 16, 2017)

KnoxUK said:


> View attachment 209789



I really, really like this image.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Y'know, instead of making some weak comeback I'm just gonna agree with this and move on to somewhere else.



I think it'd be beneficial if people just learn to take criticism tbh... I'm **** at that too though, so don't think I'm being a little ****
so yeah //clap clap ty Unicorn


----------



## seliph (Oct 16, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I'm also just gonna put this here, a major thing here that I hate the forums for, and I'm having so much trouble with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could dissect this all day but if your allyship is based on whether people are nice to you it's not allyship and was never allyship in the first place. Guilt tripping people into liking you because "there are worse people" is not going to gain you respect from anyone let alone LGBT people, and is not allyship. Calling us aggressive after we call out harmful behaviour is not allyship. 

You want LGBT people to be nice to you? Then you have to hold up your end of the bargain as well. If someone tells you you're being hurtful, no matter how aggressive they are, acknowledge it and work to change your behaviour rather than playing the victim.

As a side note, you did not say this as you said:



> "I know, but there isn't much to do since there are people in the world who hate lgbt, but I guess you'd need to do your best to be with supportive people and stay safe, maybe America will support you more, kinda supporting already, blah blah"



This was your actual quote:



~Unicorn~ said:


> well I'm straight and not like that to lgbts, but really *lgbts have to learn to deal with those kind of straights* because there will always be people that are against lgbt and billions of religious people in the world. *Not much you can do about it* but just be with people that support you. *Not everyone will just accept and respect you*, people are different and there's harmful people but you need to avoid, *America is probably the most lgbt-accepting country* I guess that's the most acceptance you can get there.
> 
> But really, I don't find much people to be homophobic or something that bad unless they are highly religious or think lgbts are the worst thing in the universe, *lots of people don't really care about them (like me)* or accept it. *So don't be so fearful of getting killed or something but don't expect everyone to like you as well.*



And this:



~Unicorn~ said:


> *lol I knew I would come back here and see people complaining about what I said. But seriously not everyone is gonna accept you, that's the way it is*




The bolded is what people had a problem with, and frankly if you take a look in the thread no one is really being aggressive towards you. Were they emotional? Sure, because you, a person who has never experienced homophobia first-hand, waved off homophobia as if it's easily ignorable and basically said we have to put on our big boy pants and just live with it, said what could be interpreted as "I don't care about LGBT people", told us how we should feel, and then victimized yourself. People told you how this was a toxic mindset, and you took it personally.

I'm not going to tell you to leave the site, and I'm not going to call you horrible because that's exactly what you want so that you can prove your point about these Evil LGBTs? but I am going to tell you to take a step back, reflect on yourself and what LGBT people are saying to you, and perhaps _why_ we're saying these things.


----------



## KnoxUK (Oct 16, 2017)

cammy said:


> I really, really like this image.



Me too. You have a good sense of photography. Let's keep the positive comments going.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 16, 2017)

Hush hush, oml we don't need it here
I'm already getting ready to leave


----------



## hamster (Oct 16, 2017)

KnoxUK said:


> Oh gosh I'm so sorry about that XD
> 
> Should I remove/edit it for you?



like i said i don't really care, i just thought it was best to keep it to myself. you can remove it if you want


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 16, 2017)

ok I'm going. any last words let me know. bye


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 16, 2017)

gyro said:


> You want LGBT people to be nice to you? Then you have to hold up your end of the bargain as well. If someone tells you you're being hurtful, no matter how aggressive they are, acknowledge it and work to change your behaviour rather than playing the victim.



I agree with everything but this part of your post. Even if their feelings of being hurt are valid, being a part of lgbt or any other group does not give a person the right to behave however aggressively they want. I?m not saying to coddle ignorant people, but to understand that respect has to go both ways, especially if you?re hoping for the other person to see your point of view and change their behavior


----------



## KnoxUK (Oct 16, 2017)

Cherub said:


> like i said i don't really care, i just thought it was best to keep it to myself. you can remove it if you want



Done. But don't be afraid on sharing your perspective on things. Sugar coating words, even to the extreme will never satisfy some people.  Just  try to be passive on those situations and never be the aggressor. (It will make them look bad if they argue with you)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2017)

Lackadaisy said:


> I agree with everything but this part of your post. Even if their feelings of being hurt are valid, being a part of lgbt or any other group does not give a person the right to behave however aggressively they want. I’m not saying to coddle ignorant people, but to understand that respect has to go both ways, especially if you’re hoping for the other person to see your point of view and change their behavior



lmao yeah, I only disagree with this part too... I feel like your excuse for being a ****ty person is "o im gay" lmfao obviously that's hyperbole ok


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 16, 2017)

I've seen a lot of baiting going on lately. Unfortunately, some people fall for it. It seems like lately, a number of users are looking for fights. Sure, some people could be a bit nicer sometimes but some people could be a little bit less trolling.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

What in the world is going on here?

I try to make a positive thread to end conflict, not ignite it.

People are different. Everyone is unique and different. Isn't that what makes life special? People are allowed to be who they are, there is nothing wrong with LGBT people. They deserve respect and equality just like anyone else. They are normal people, there is nothing wrong or bad about them. 

I hope that everyone here can please, please TRY to be more understanding?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2017)

Issi said:


> What in the world is going on here?
> 
> I try to make a positive thread to end conflict, not ignite it.
> 
> ...



I mean, I appreciate it, but there's no way your thread would miraculously end drama 
But yeah sure


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> I mean, I appreciate it, but there's no way your thread would miraculously end drama
> But yeah sure



Course it couldn't do that. I just wanted to try and remind people is all. I find it ironic this thread became a place of conflict. Idk anymore, I'm going back to the Museum and the Basement.  Too bad Unicorn acted this way, I wish they tried to be less angry.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 16, 2017)

Issi said:


> Course it couldn't do that. I just wanted to try and remind people is all. I find it ironic this thread became a place of conflict. Idk anymore, I'm going back to the Museum and the Basement.  Too bad Unicorn acted this way, I wish they tried to be less angry.



Don't forget. The best places on this forum is the TBT Marketplace, the Bell Tree HQ, and the Bulletin Board. That's where I like to go.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2017)

Issi said:


> Course it couldn't do that. I just wanted to try and remind people is all. I find it ironic this thread became a place of conflict. Idk anymore, I'm going back to the Museum and the Basement.  Too bad Unicorn acted this way, I wish they tried to be less angry.



I mean, to solve the conflict I think people need to discuss things, whether there's tension in the air or not... As long as people aren't insulting each other and explaining their views calmly and in a considerate manner, I don't see any issues with commenting on this thread. Maybe I should try and tone it down a bit though lmfao, or Tom's gonna swoop in and start infracting or some **** smh


----------



## Strawberryllama (Oct 16, 2017)

This thread proves the point of the question.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 16, 2017)

Omg. How long has _*Tom*_ been watching?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 16, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> Omg. How long has _*Tom*_ been watching?



He's been watching us just as long as Noah lived (according to the Bible).


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> Omg. How long has _*Tom*_ been watching?



Please spare me, Tommy, I am attempting to be ciVIL


----------



## seliph (Oct 16, 2017)

Lackadaisy said:


> I agree with everything but this part of your post. Even if their feelings of being hurt are valid, being a part of lgbt or any other group does not give a person the right to behave however aggressively they want. I?m not saying to coddle ignorant people, but to understand that respect has to go both ways, especially if you?re hoping for the other person to see your point of view and change their behavior



My point is 1. If a LGBT person is being aggressive towards you that isn't a reason to be lgbtphobic 2. Their aggression doesn't mean you should wave off everything they're saying because they're a Mean Gay and then use that to victimize yourself over and over again.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 16, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> Omg. How long has _*Tom*_ been watching?



For a bit. I was actually worried about the thread, but I'm more surprised about how civil the conversation turned. Would have preferred it take place in it's own thread, but perhaps it was better that it took place here more than anything.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 16, 2017)

being nice isnt the same as tolerating whatever crap other people say lol but i feel like this is what this thread is actually about so uh no. if someone says some cruel stuff it's not rude to shut them down or call them out.
it's not like brewsters has been a nice place and now suddenly is ruined by big meanies

also since this seems to be something people have a problem w: lgbt people dont owe anyone eternal Lov abd Acceptance and i really really really don't care about some cis person's feelings about the transgender community because it's always based on stuff like "they got angry at me for misgendering them" or "i did something hurtful and someone reacted, that really is reverse oppression at its finest" 
there are no excuses to being transphobic, even if you don't "agree" with anything trans related you have no excuse to tell people that because saying that stuff makes you a crap person. if you hate someone who happens to be trans then that's fine like whatever but if youre going all rainbow backpack, the down with cis bus is real and decide to hate on the entire transgender community then that's you being an awful person. there are no valid reasons to be transphobic (or anything else like that but since this pretty much is what's being discussed i thought i wouldnt be super vague lol) and people getting upset about you doing or saying hurtful things isnt bullying


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> being nice isnt the same as tolerating whatever crap other people say lol but i feel like this is what this thread is actually about so uh no. if someone says some cruel stuff it's not rude to shut them down or call them out.
> it's not like brewsters has been a nice place and now suddenly is ruined by big meanies



That's not what I meant, actually. All I think is that people should be able to have more calm and civilized disscussions. 
And no, it isn't suddenly worse then before, I didn't say that is was? I'm sorry if I bothered anyone here by making this thread. I suppose it served some kind of purpose for trying to settle these matters.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 16, 2017)

gyro said:


> My point is 1. If a LGBT person is being aggressive towards you that isn't a reason to be lgbtphobic 2. Their aggression doesn't mean you should wave off everything they're saying because they're a Mean Gay and then use that to victimize yourself over and over again.



Obviously you shouldn?t judge a group based on the bad behavior of some individual members. Unfortunately though, individuals have to be aware that their behavior will more often than not reflect poorly on the groups they belong to. By behaving aggressively they are making it harder and harder for people already biased against them to be sympathetic of their situation.

Yes, I wish people could see through the anger, understand where it is coming from and take away something worth learning. However, sympathizing is very difficult for most people when faced with aggressive opposition. Purely psychologically, you can?t expect someone to listen and change their behavior for you when you are yelling and antagonizing them

I think we mostly agree though, and don?t really need to go deeper into this. I?m in no way trying to say people?s anger is unjustified; just that it?s pragmatically not beneficial for improving the situation


----------



## seliph (Oct 16, 2017)

Lackadaisy said:


> Obviously you shouldn’t judge a group based on the bad behavior of some individual members. Unfortunately though, individuals have to be aware that their behavior will more often than not reflect poorly on the groups they belong to. By behaving aggressively they are making it harder and harder for people already biased against them to be sympathetic of their situation.
> 
> Yes, I wish people could see through the anger, understand where it is coming from and take away something worth learning. However, sympathizing is very difficult for most people when faced with aggressive opposition. Purely psychologically, you can’t expect someone to listen and change their behavior for you when you are yelling and antagonizing them
> 
> I think we mostly agree though, and don’t really need to go deeper into this. I’m in no way trying to say people’s anger is unjustified; just that it’s pragmatically not beneficial for improving the situation



All I'm gonna say on this is we are not responsible for homophobes/transphobes and it's not our obligation to cradle them until they respect us.

If someone wants to be a child and hate all LGBT people because some gay dude with a Reaper avatar was mean to them on an Animal Crossing forum then that's their own fault and it's on them. If they don't want to do their own research because their feelings were hurt for 5 minutes opposed to our 10 years then that's on them.

I used to be all "We must coddle and bend over backwards for the straights!" but while we maybe get them peeved off for a few minutes their mindsets are killing us off and I'm tired.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2017)

In conCLUSION, I think we should stop segregating ourselves. Whatever gender you identify as, or whatever gender you're attracted to, it doesn't give you an excuse to act a certain way. If you want to be respected or w/e, do the same to everyone else ;; 

I think we should stop with the "I've had an argument with [this type of person] so now I'm gonna hate the whole community"... and instead just look at the person individually, rather than alter your opinion of all the people sharing similar traits/indentities/etc. Jumping down each others throats with this manufactured outrage would be a bonus too. I enjoy debating but like


----------



## oath2order (Oct 16, 2017)

I can understand debating; but let's be real there are certain people that you can't debate with.

Certain religions want to *kill* gay people, or they view gay people as a mistake, a crime against God. You can't debate that. You *shouldn't* debate that. They are wrong. End of discussion, full stop.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 16, 2017)

oath2order said:


> I can understand debating; but let's be real there are certain people that you can't debate with.



I do agree with this, and I’d also never expect someone to stay calm when a person states that any group of people deserves to be killed o.o


----------



## seliph (Oct 16, 2017)

oath2order said:


> I can understand debating; but let's be real there are certain people that you can't debate with.
> 
> Certain religions want to *kill* gay people, or they view gay people as a mistake, a crime against God. You can't debate that. You *shouldn't* debate that. They are wrong. End of discussion, full stop.



I wouldn't blame any whole religion but rather the people individually.
You can always choose what parts of any religious scriptures you want to follow (which religious homophobes prove time and time again) as well as choose to not follow a religion at all.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 16, 2017)

gyro said:


> I wouldn't blame any whole religion but rather the people individually.
> You can always choose what parts of any religious scriptures you want to follow (which religious homophobes prove time and time again) as well as choose to not follow a religion at all.



That's fair.

I'll reword.

Certain religious people want to *kill* gay people, or they view gay people as a mistake, a crime against God. You can't debate that. You *shouldn't* debate that. They are wrong. End of discussion, full stop.


----------



## dedenne (Oct 17, 2017)

How about we change topic here? Hmmm
OMG BRITISH MEMBERS DID YOU SEE THE SKY YESTERDAY
..
..
Might of only been in my area, nvm


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 17, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I'm also just gonna put this here, a major thing here that I hate the forums for, and I'm having so much trouble with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


youre literally asking so . i think you should leave if you cant  take being disagreed with, every time you write in a discussion thread you go all "im so hated on this forum, everyone hates me and i should leave" and if thats how you feel maybe you should leave. you cant expect people to love you forever when you say negative things about people and things that are important to them. writing sad posts about how hated you are to make yourself look like a victim doesnt achieve anything.
so if you truly feel so attacked and hated and bullied maybe you shouldnt stay bc it doesnt seem like youre getting a bunch of Joy out of this place and youre constantly talking about leaving

also lmao youre funny, you keep saying that youre not homophobic and transphopic and then you literally write "Being nice to lgbt+already disliking it inside+lgbt supporters hating me=lgbt is quite bad." 
recieving negative comments for saying offensive things isnt the same as being hated


----------



## moonford (Oct 17, 2017)

I think people should grow up and stop being nits.

If you dont like LGBT people (Not LGBTS, that isn't possible) avoid LGBT related threads, you tend to be ignorant people so you should EDUCATE yourself before typing because you will be the "victim" of angry people who have to deal with people like you all the time. It's annoying and you will never understand. So shut up and learn about what you're talking before you talk about it. 

If you don't like politics dont involve yourself in those threads, you are in control of your hands and you are the one who taps into those threads. Not your Grandma, I usually see these people who are like "Oh boy, another one of these threads I'm just going to sit here and whine about it because I can. Even though I could avoid the thread but no, that's too simple. I want my voice to be heard because I'm a hero"

If you dont want to be around rude people block users and report them, and avoid Brewsters because it helps. We will never get rid of those people, so we have to tolerate them. It's just the way it is online and in real life. 

I also want to note those people who form little groups to make people miserable. Using your identity as an excuse to bully or harass people is really awful especially when you target people who are uneducated about what they are talking about, educate them and if you can't succeed then move on. They typically go after young teens (not intentionally, it wouldnt be okay if it was an adult but attacking children is far worse) who are uneducated about LGBT+ people (typically because of their Parents) and those people who go after these CHILDREN are ADULTS and usually the same people. I have a problem with these people because they are just plain nasty and represent their communities appallingly, shameful because they are hypocritical bullies. You think you're righteous heroes because you claim to "want equality and acceptance" when you are doing things which have the opposite effect. You may be around 20 something but you certainly have more growing up to do, sugar. Even if it is unrelated to LGBT+ issues you still attack people about their race, calling me a "whiny white boy from Tumblr" is really ugh. Like why mention that at all? Why can't I just be a "whiny boy from Tumblr"? (Which is both untrue and ironic because they whine all the time, lmao)

I'm gay/asexul btw and I have never used that as an excuse to attack someone, I have pm'd people to say, "hey, this was kinda rude and here's why...." Being civil is not hard at all and explaining things to uneducated people is both rewarding (if they learn and accept) and mature. 

This is just my take on how people can avoid rude people and the people we should probably avoid. I'll continue being rude to these people or I will just ignore them. 

End of rant, don't bother replying if it isn't nice. Lmao.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm trying to make a point here and make people understand how they look to other people. You damage this forum really badly which is a shame.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 17, 2017)

Yes, I think people (even though they may just be making a joke) should take into consideration that other people could read it and see it as you being serious and get offended by it. Not everyone will find it funny especially if it's on a touchy subject and just because they do get upset doesn't mean "they can't take a joke". Some people get dragged through hell and back daily because of religion, being transgender, race, sexual orientation, etc. and they come on here to be in their own little world only to have that ruined when they see opinion based threads like "Thoughts on Transgenders" (etc. etc.) and see it has gotten out of hand with jokes. 

Or people make just make those comments to start up some drama because they are so unsatisfied with their own, dull lives that they need attention in order to feel like people actually notice that they're there. 

Sorry for ranting I'm just not satisfied with how people behave online.
I guess if anyone makes any jokes or are being serious you can always report them and add them to your ignored list


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> How about we change topic here? Hmmm
> OMG BRITISH MEMBERS DID YOU SEE THE SKY YESTERDAY
> ..
> ..
> Might of only been in my area, nvm



Same, the sky was ****ed... it was yellow and the sun was red lmfao. Shame it didn't last longer tbh


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 17, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Same, the sky was ****ed... it was yellow and the sun was red lmfao. Shame it didn't last longer tbh



yeah wtf it looked like the mother****ing apocolypse


----------



## dedenne (Oct 17, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Same, the sky was ****ed... it was yellow and the sun was red lmfao. Shame it didn't last longer tbh



Same, I was at school at the time so I couldn't take a pic ><
Need to make a thread about this now


----------



## MarineSong2001 (Oct 17, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> How about we change topic here? Hmmm
> OMG BRITISH MEMBERS DID YOU SEE THE SKY YESTERDAY
> ..
> ..
> Might of only been in my area, nvm


Yes, it was really weird! It was sort of half-dark and half-light. And the sun was red...


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2017)

MarineSong2001 said:


> Yes, it was really weird! It was sort of half-dark and half-light. And the sun was red...



That's how I described it! All the automatic lights came on lmfao


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 17, 2017)

I feel like I'm content with the way the site is, but some threads definitely do get out of hand. I'm not going to lie though, I do my best to avoid drama on here.


----------



## Goshi (Oct 17, 2017)

I don't really care if people are nice or whatever, especially if it's in a heated debate. What matters to me is what's coming out on that keyboard.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 18, 2017)

People should just stop being *******s. No need to be nice 24/7, just don't be a douche.


----------



## Soraru (Oct 18, 2017)

gyro said:


> TBT's definition of "bully and attack" is often "call me out on my bull****" and sorry but since I don't really know who you are I don't really have an opinion on your reply.
> 
> *Also it's not marginalized peoples' obligation to coddle bigots so. there's that.*
> 
> ...



oh. my. god.

ive been reading your posts from several threads and i just gotta get this off my chest: you are the most woke out of anyone ive ever seen on this website. kudos to you. you get it. and your literally the only other user on this website ive seen actively speak out against racism, particularly anti-black racism. i see alot of other users here exclude the topic of racism from their posts when they speak out against discrimination, or erase racial related things when they label down the list of the opressed..

back to the topic, i agree. alot of these discussions about "why can't everyone be nice to each other?" when it comes to certain political threads comes off as the softer version of trumps "blame both sides" on charlottsville.  



Spoiler



when you got one side rooting for the deaths and oppression and anti-human rights, and another side protesting against hatred and insist that they should be treated to the same standard of the priviliged. you cant just come in and say "lets all respect and accept each other's opinions!" that dosen't make you the mediator. 

your telling the ones that want human rights, that they need to accept and respect the opinions that they will be treated horribly by racist whites, anti-lgbt straight/cis, anti-muslims in america, and move on. your telling them that they need to stop having resentment for the ones that do them wrong because being angry over being mistreated is somehow just as bad as the angry person that mistreats others.

your telling the ones that are anti-human rights for *insert minority*. "your opinion that these people should be killed, treated lesser than human, is valid and respected, because its your opinion. you can accept that these oppressed people will stand in the street with signs up, but know that they will be shot down and tear-gassed by the authority, and the white supremist militia that is on your side."

its all under the disguise of "but im just trying to be good and stay out of it."



another thing to touch upon: how to tell when someone is lying to you about themselves. for someone to say "im not racist, im not homophic, im against discrimination" yet still supports actions and words of people, organizations, or laws that stand for somethat that completley contradict. "im against discrimination." yet they say something like "gays are the anti-christ in my religion, but im not homophobic." THEY LYIN'


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2017)

Soraru said:


> oh. my. god.
> 
> ive been reading your posts from several threads and i just gotta get this off my chest: you are the most woke out of anyone ive ever seen on this website. kudos to you. you get it



Omg thanks I am now officially #woke bless your soul. I try my best

Also gonna repeat you on this:



> another thing to touch upon: how to tell when someone is lying to you about themselves. for someone to say "im not racist, im not homophic, im against discrimination" yet still supports actions and words of people, organizations, or laws that stand for somethat that completley contradict. "im against discrimination." yet they say something like "gays are the anti-christ in my religion, but im not homophobic." THEY LYIN'



I was going to avoid mentioning this since it was edited but I'm looking right at those of you coming into a thread _literally about being nice and polite_ but then straight up posting "LGBT people are spoiled brats", as well as defending it and even laughing about it. I guess it's only uncivil and mean and aggressive or whatever we're calling it when marginalized groups & minorities say something... alright...

This is what I mean when I've been saying "It depends on your definition of being nice" btw. Is it mean to call out behaviour like this, but not mean to make those posts in the first place? Because if so then my answer to this thread would be no.


----------



## mitfy (Oct 18, 2017)

mitfy said:


> this is a forum on a kids game so when i see threads about sensitive issues it just doesn't feel like the right place. especially with negativity that might follow. i think discussions and stuff are okay but when people start debating and arguing and all that nonsense comes up it's just... let's stop now lol. i know there are a **** ton of opinions on here that i dont agree with and might be overall ignorant/hurtful but i just.. i think we should try to not Start anything or try to argue w/ ppl we disagree with because thats when all the problems arise. overall, like i said in the beginning, i just don't feel like an ac forum is the place for all that debate. that's all i'm really getting at tbh.



thats my opinion. 

also this is just a personal thing but i like, really really hate it when ppl are passive aggressive esp when responding to discourse-ridden threads because it only really feels like you're throwing more gasoline to the flames and making way for more ppl to get mad. idk if i worded that right really, i just feel like being passive aggressive easily gets people to respond and keep the debates going. idk if its like that for everyone but thats how i feel towards it, i've always hated it when my friends irl are passive aggressive lol


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 18, 2017)

Soraru said:


> back to the topic, i agree. alot of these discussions about "why can't everyone be nice to each other?" when it comes to certain political threads comes off as the softer version of trumps "blame both sides" on charlottesville.



This may be unnecessary because I?m not sure whether I?m one of the people coming across to you that way, but it was important enough for me to clarify just in case. 

Whenever I say respect needs to come from both sides, I?m thinking of someone voicing an opinion based on lack of awareness or at worst ignorance. Once someone says that they ?hate x people? or that ?x people don?t deserve the same rights? that person has already shown disrespect, no matter how politely they?ve said it. I?d never expect anyone to coddle them.

And again, aggressive opposition is justified and necessary in many situations. I was just pointing out that attacking someone for a minor (often unintentional) offense will not lead to a change in their behavior


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2017)

Soraru said:


> when you got one side rooting for the deaths and oppression and anti-human rights, and another side protesting against hatred and insist that they should be treated to the same standard of the priviliged. you cant just come in and say "lets all respect and accept each other's opinions!" that dosen't make you the mediator.
> 
> your telling the ones that want human rights, that they need to accept and respect the opinions that they will be treated horribly by racist whites, anti-lgbt straight/cis, anti-muslims in america, and move on. your telling them that they need to stop having resentment for the ones that do them wrong because being angry over being mistreated is somehow just as bad as the angry person that mistreats others.
> 
> your telling the ones that are anti-human rights for *insert minority*. "your opinion that these people should be killed, treated lesser than human, is valid and respected, because its your opinion. you can accept that these oppressed people will stand in the street with signs up, but know that they will be shot down and tear-gassed by the authority, and the white supremist militia that is on your side."



I hate to say but I disagree with this. Yes, I acknowledge that the Neo-Nazis, KKK, and other white supremacists are bad (as I would not support them), but violence is not okay under all circumstances, whether if it's done by the left or the right. Neither is rude behavior or fighting on the forums. Of course the Neo-Nazis and white nationalists are the bad guys, but if they're being highly offensive on any forum, just report their posts and move on. Fighting back will make you just as bad. I don't care if the respondents are frustrated. Flaming is not acceptable at all on public forums, and violence is not acceptable in civil society. Not only that, but some of the groups that got violent because of injustice or Trump's election, they are fighting against the law, against the market economic system, against constitutional values like the freedom of speech, and against social norms. They're not really fighting against injustice or fascists. Even if they were, violence is still not acceptable. I think they have been getting violent because of how desperate they have gotten, but by doing this, it will get others being violent as well, which will continue dividing us apart.

And gyro, I may have not got along with you, but you are right that just because some people of one group are being rude doesn't mean they can stop respecting the group as a whole. I made this mistake several times when it comes to describing liberals. Even so, it's never right to judge an entire group because of one person. It's only the person being rude, not the group as a whole. So when you got mad at someone being judgemental over one group because of one person, you are right. But then again, it's the internet that is full of mean people. If you met people in person, they wouldn't be as rude.


----------



## mitfy (Oct 18, 2017)

n trust me i totally get wanting and trying to defend your beliefs and call ppl out for bigotedness. i appreciate those who do it bc i for one am afraid of confrontation lmao. but yeah i think its our own personal responsibility to not let our emotions get the most of us when participating in these debates and trying to stay as civil as possible.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Even if they were, violence is still not acceptable. I think they have been getting violent because of how desperate they have gotten, but by doing this, it will get others being violent as well, which will continue dividing us apart.



I understand the ideal of saying fighting violence with violence is not the answer, but unfortunately there comes a point where that is the only option. When one side is advocating for the loss of rights (or even lives!) of certain groups, like the KKK does for example, they are beyond the point of being reasoned with. Their opinions are not just thoughts, but active threats and oftentimes direct actions against the people they oppose. 

Fighting these groups can’t really divide us further, because the divide is already too big to ever be closed again. These white supremacist groups cannot be stopped by calmly debating them - they will continue to grow stronger, more numerous and dangerous the less opposition there is


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2017)

Lackadaisy said:


> I understand the ideal of saying fighting violence with violence is not the answer, but unfortunately there comes a point where that is the only option. When one side is advocating for the loss of rights (or even lives!) of certain groups, like the KKK does for example, they are beyond the point of being reasoned with. Their opinions are not just thoughts, but active threats and oftentimes direct actions against the people they oppose.
> 
> Fighting these groups can’t really divide us further, because the divide is already too big to ever be closed again. These white supremacist groups cannot be stopped by calmly debating them - they will continue to grow stronger, more numerous and dangerous the less opposition there is



You know, I don't support the KKK, Neo-Nazis, religious wingnuts, or white supremacists, but I do support the Republican Party on many issues. Antifa is targeting the Republican Party and its supporters more than they are targeting the true neo-Nazis. BLM is targeting police officers, including the police that don't believe in racial profiling. That's why I don't respect them. But the use of violence is uncivil no matter what. Even Martin Luther King didn't want people getting violent.


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Of course the Neo-Nazis and white nationalists are the bad guys, but if they're being highly offensive on any forum, just report their posts and move on. Fighting back will make you just as bad.



I don't want to derail the topic to Nazis but I'm gonna just respond to this bit regarding neo-nazis VS their opposition:

*Neo-Nazis, Nazis, Alt-Right, whatever new name they call themselves*: Are fighting for the literal genocide of other races

*Their opposition*: Are fighting for the groups that neo-nazis want to die's safety, namely jewish people. This will never be "as bad".

I'm also not using "genocide" or "want to die" liberally here - these people are literally calling for ethnic cleansing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2017)

gyro said:


> I don't want to derail the topic to Nazis but I'm gonna just respond to this bit regarding neo-nazis VS their opposition:
> 
> *Neo-Nazis, Nazis, Alt-Right, whatever new name they call themselves*: Are fighting for the literal genocide of other races
> 
> ...



I oppose Neo-Nazis too. But the reason why I am against some of the opponents is because they are against the Republican Party and its supporters too. They're not just against the Neo-Nazis. But it doesn't matter what their beliefs are. I'm against civil violence and wish the world can move on. The Neo-Nazis can face torture in prison.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> You know, I don't support the KKK, Neo-Nazis, religious wingnuts, or white supremacists, but I do support the Republican Party on many issues. Antifa is targeting the Republican Party and its supporters more than they are targeting the true neo-Nazis. BLM is targeting police officers, including the police that don't believe in racial profiling. That's why I don't respect them. But the use of violence is uncivil no matter what. Even Martin Luther King didn't want people getting violent.



If and when they are targeting the Republican Party, it’s because the party has not done enough to show their opposition toward these hate groups. With groups like BLM and protesters being told by our president and other Republicans that they are just as bad as white supremacists, it’s understandable that they’re losing all faith in the government protecting their rights. The Republicans inaction in response to KKK activity can easily be interpreted as implicit condonement. And the thought that your own government doesn’t give a damn about your lives is enough to see them as another enemy.

I’m out after this too though, as this political discussion is fairly OT for the thread


----------



## vel (Oct 18, 2017)

Not nicer, smarter. Know when you're upset, know when to step out and take a breather, know when to drop the conversation immediately. Being nice is good, but being nice isn't going to necessarily solve the problem. But back on topic, people could be a lot better about picking their "fights" for sure, many posts shouldn't be locked, but it ends up being locked because people can't seem to handle a strong opinion.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 19, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I oppose Neo-Nazis too. But the reason why I am against some of the opponents is because they are against the Republican Party and its supporters too. They're not just against the Neo-Nazis. But it doesn't matter what their beliefs are. I'm against civil violence and wish the world can move on. The Neo-Nazis can face torture in prison.



dont call people who want equal rights just as bad as nazis and people who support right wing extremists lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 19, 2017)

Lackadaisy said:


> If and when they are targeting the Republican Party, it’s because the party has not done enough to show their opposition toward these hate groups. With groups like BLM and protesters being told by our president and other Republicans that they are just as bad as white supremacists, it’s understandable that they’re losing all faith in the government protecting their rights. The Republicans inaction in response to KKK activity can easily be interpreted as implicit condonement. And the thought that your own government doesn’t give a damn about your lives is enough to see them as another enemy.



From my experience, they usually do this for childish reasons and not because the Republicans aren't punishing them enough. They get violent when the Republicans are trying to repeal Obamacare even when it's already a broken system. They get violent when the election didn't go their way when they were clearly bullying the right wingers that don't even support the alt-right. They get violent when a speaker with conservative views is going to speak when the conservative speaker isn't even trying to promote hatred. Antifa even hates people that do not want to follow their agenda. They aren't about fighting fascists anymore.

But the bottom line is, we all have to get along with each other no matter what. And if somebody chooses to be hateful or be violent (like the KKK or Antifa), they can go to jail or get punished while the rest lives in peace.


----------



## Soraru (Oct 20, 2017)

Lackadaisy said:


> This may be unnecessary because I’m not sure whether I’m one of the people coming across to you that way, but it was important enough for me to clarify just in case.
> 
> Whenever I say respect needs to come from both sides, I’m thinking of someone voicing an opinion based on lack of awareness or at worst ignorance. Once someone says that they “hate x people” or that “x people don’t deserve the same rights” that person has already shown disrespect, no matter how politely they’ve said it. I’d never expect anyone to coddle them.
> 
> And again, aggressive opposition is justified and necessary in many situations. I was just pointing out that attacking someone for a minor (often unintentional) offense will not lead to a change in their behavior



what i said about coming off as softer version of trumps "blame both sides" isnt directed at you, or any individual person who happens to say that. im addressing the words, and the context behind it.

im sure there are well-meaning people out there who isn't really involved or awake in whats going on, or maybe they are, but whatever they are, they're just sick of violence and unrest. i get that, and good for them. ppl who want human rights for themselves or others are sick of it too, the difference is, that they can't afford the privilige to sit back, plug in, and cop-out. i be watching that black panther trailer too much. its been an hour.

thats why we are out there protesting peacefully, about it. in different forms, wether it be silently taking a knee or speaking into a megaphone. but despite that, every little move thats made, even when its peaceful and nondistruptive it gets demonized and twisted into "taking a knee means your disrespecting america and that means you hate the veterans who fight for our country" as justification for expressing hatred or disrespect and tries to take away awareness from the meaning of the action, it takes attention away from the problem the protestor is protesting, and twists it to try to have people perceive the protestor as THE problem.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 20, 2017)

Soraru said:


> what i said about coming off as softer version of trumps "blame both sides" isnt directed at you, or any individual person who happens to say that. im addressing the words, and the context behind it.
> 
> im sure there are well-meaning people out there who isn't really involved or awake in whats going on, or maybe they are, but whatever they are, they're just sick of violence and unrest. i get that, and good for them. ppl who want human rights for themselves or others are sick of it too, the difference is, that they can't afford the privilige to sit back, plug in, and cop-out. i be watching that black panther trailer too much. its been an hour.
> 
> thats why we are out there protesting peacefully, about it. in different forms, wether it be silently taking a knee or speaking into a megaphone. but despite that, every little move thats made, even when its peaceful and nondistruptive it gets demonized and twisted into "taking a knee means your disrespecting america and that means you hate the veterans who fight for our country" as justification for expressing hatred or disrespect and tries to take away awareness from the meaning of the action, it takes attention away from the problem the protestor is protesting, and twists it to try to have people perceive the protestor as THE problem.



I agree with everything you’ve said - in particular with regards to the distortion of protest actions like taking a knee. It’s so striking how the people upset by these protests are too privileged to even see that the ideals for which the flag is supposed to stand are not being met in this country. I personally can’t be too proud of a country that doesn’t do right by all of its citizens.

My comments on calm and respectful discourse applied to situations like someone jumping down a person’s throat for saying something along the lines of “women have periods”. I understand wanting more inclusivity, but I still think some people either react to harshly or flat-out look for reasons to start a fight. These situations are pretty rare here, but I do think they contribute to a negative atmosphere. It especially irks me when the people aren’t even part of the group they’re seeking to “defend” - it comes across very self-important to me. 

(Edited to clarify that this *did not* play out in the period thread here - it’s just an example of the type of situation I meant)


----------



## Soraru (Oct 20, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> *BLM is targeting police officers, including the police that don't believe in racial profiling*. That's why I don't respect them. But the use of violence is uncivil no matter what. *Even Martin Luther King didn't want people getting violent.*



correction: BLM isnt targeting police officers, theyre protesting against racist, anti-black police officers. "twist it into making the protestors the problem." this is what i was talking about, folks. 

a white r. wing who claims they dont agree with discrimination "BUT" disrespects BLM (a peaceful protesting group, wanting human rights) while thinking he can speak for MLK, (a peaceful protestor leader who is black, and wants human rights) and use him as a tool against BLM, to villify them. when ironically BLM AND MLK's stance is the EXACT SAME thing. 
esp. while conveniently leaving out the fact that when MLK was doing his peaceful thing in his time, white media and white people called him violent and aggressive, and he was arrested for speaking out and walking in the streets with a sign, that just sounds so familiar with thats been going on recently with another peaceful protesting group... 

so high chance that if you anti-BLM, then you would be anti-MLK's civil rights movement back then.

*"First, I must confess that over the last few years I have been gravely disappointed with the white moderate. I have almost reached the regrettable conclusion that the negroes great stumbling block in the stride toward freedom is not the White Citizen's Council-er or the Ku Klux Klanner, but the white moderate who is more devoted to "order" than to justice; who prefers a negative peace which is the absence of tension to a positive peace which is the presence of justice; who constantly says "I agree with you in the goal you seek, but I can't agree with your methods of direct action;" who paternalistically feels he can set the timetable for another man's freedom; who lives by the myth of time and who constantly advises the negro to wait until a "more convenient season." - MLK*




Lackadaisy said:


> My comments on calm and respectful discourse applied to situations like someone jumping down a person?s throat for saying something along the lines of ?women have periods?. I understand wanting more inclusivity as a trans person, but I still think some people either react to harshly or flat-out look for reasons to start a fight and label someone transphobic (or homophobic, sexist, racist etc. depending on the statement). These situations are pretty rare here, but I do think they contribute to a negative atmosphere. It especially irks me when the people aren?t even part of the group they?re seeking to ?defend? - it comes across very self-important to me



thats true. i see that sort of behavior on tumblr ALOT. i totally understand the context and have seen similar situations happen. i understand both sides. on tbt, im not sure if i see that here often. 

the people who call aggressively label others easily have alot of justified, and rightous anger inside them that is normal for someone who experiences the treatment of an member of any majorly oppressed group. they get hurt by what may seem to be a small insensitive comment, when theyve heard the heavier, more aggressive version of it, and associate that small insensitive comment with that. they dont have the emotional energy to accept grey, so they turn to black and white as a coping mechanism to keep themselves safe. 

microaggression is also a thing as well, i beleive its more common than blatant bigotry/hatred. because with racism/homohobic/sexist microaggression, they can easily get away with it and insult while being under radar, and be able to backtrack and hide behind a "i wasnt serious!" or "it wasnt THAT deep." or "i was just joking." or they use it to hide under radar, because if mods look, its much easier to spot a bad person when theyre always saying "all jews should ___, and i think they dont deserve human rights." and then they get a warning. maybe. but they certainly let everyone know what type of person they are. rather than ppl who is like "i never beleived in the holocaust or discrimination against jews, but *says something that completley contradicts their claim*" to keep the "i dont ____ BUT im still a good person" farce.

of course, there are some people who are straight up blunt on brewster, name calling, and cursing, and very obvious trolling, i guess those are the "joksters" who dont even take anything seriously. and then there are people toss out thread + flame bait for example "what do you think about trans human rights", when OP is someone who is not trans, and anti-trans human rights. thats microaggression. 

but i have a feeling majority of brewster is more on "give two cents, then sit back and watch the show with popcorn and then complain about the political drama on another thread after that one gets locked. maybe even make a signature out of it and put blame everyone because its easy." idk at this point, im just generalizing. i dont keep track of everyone and how they feel on brewster XD 

but i think most people are moving on from all this controversial stuff now, since its becoming a trend to complain about the political threads. some people want to keep bringing trump/politicans threads back to keep up the negative atmosphere and the drama, but alot of it is starting to get locked now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2017)

Soraru said:


> correction: BLM isnt targeting police officers, theyre protesting against racist, anti-black police officers. "twist it into making the protestors the problem." this is what i was talking about, folks.
> 
> a white r. wing who claims they dont agree with discrimination "BUT" disrespects BLM (a peaceful protesting group, wanting human rights) while thinking he can speak for MLK, (a peaceful protestor leader who is black, and wants human rights) and use him as a tool against BLM, to villify them. when ironically BLM AND MLK's stance is the EXACT SAME thing.
> esp. while conveniently leaving out the fact that when MLK was doing his peaceful thing in his time, white media and white people called him violent and aggressive, and he was arrested for speaking out and walking in the streets with a sign, that just sounds so familiar with thats been going on recently with another peaceful protesting group...
> ...



I'm sorry to say, but that last sentence sounds like you have some extreme bias. I understand that you know some BLM members that aren't savages or whiny people like what the media depicts, but that doesn't mean all of them are the same. If I were to fully support BLM, I should also support the vandalism of businesses and looting done in the riots. So not going to happen. It's not worth destroying someone else's property to protest something. I'm also against their national anthem protests because not only it's un-American to protest the anthem in general, but it's because it has tainted the NFL with politics. People are now getting sick of politics, and when it starts spilling over to entertainment, it's making them even angrier. In fact, NFL lost several viewers because of the national anthem protests. What's bad about protesting the national anthem is much more than the BLM issues.

I don't mind debating with another member here, but I specifically don't like arguing with you. You are too biased, and some of the biased statements you were saying are extremely upsetting. I can get along with people who can't agree with me, but if they support BLM or Antifa, then I'm never gonna get along. I'm not against them to defend bigotry from the right, but I'm against them to defend morals and civil society since they are going against it as well.

Anyway, I'm gonna stop here. I agree with the purpose of the thread, but when I argue with someone over a political issue, I am contradicting the purpose I am supporting.


----------



## seliph (Oct 20, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> If I were to fully support BLM, I should also support the vandalism of businesses and looting done in the riots.



I could use this logic to say that since you're a Republican you sympathize with the alt-right, hate women, and want minorities to die.

It's not un-American to protest the anthem (which, they aren't doing in the first place. They're protesting police violence against black people). It's un-American to shame people for exercising their right to protest. You don't want riots and vandalizing, but when they're protesting peacefully and silently, it's un-American? That aside the NFL is flipping loaded, them losing "several viewers" because players are tired of people being murdered by those who are supposed to protect them doesn't harm them at all.

I'm going to end it with that but I also hope you realize you're just as biased if not more biased than anyone you argue with. You just called a reference to a _literal quote from MLK_ a biased opinion on him, come on.


----------



## Miii (Oct 20, 2017)

How does almost every thread (not about your personal hygiene or what you're eating) turn into something like this?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2017)

Miii said:


> How does almost every thread (not about your personal hygiene or what you're eating) turn into something like this?



Political threads tend to get heated. I have to say that getting people to be nice to each other regardless of opinions is a good idea. However, there are some members that choose not to be nice or show respect to others that disagree with them, even if the rules are stricter than ever or if the mods are harsher than ever. They wouldn't mind flaming or trolling their opponents until they can finally start agreeing with them. But that will only get the opponents to fight back. Then the fight will continue until the mods close the thread. You see, I am the kind of person who actually believes that we should respect others' opinions, even if they don't agree with you. But there are some members who believe there will never be peace until everybody agrees with them.

When I said that I'm never gonna get along with Antifa supporters or BLM supporters, it doesn't mean I will pick fights or harass them. I respect their right to their opinions, but I'm gonna avoid them. That's what I mean.


----------



## seliph (Oct 20, 2017)

Miii said:


> How does almost every thread (not about your personal hygiene or what you're eating) turn into something like this?



If you're talking about it turning into a discussion about BLM/Antifa you can see the comment that shifted the topic within the last few pages I believe.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 21, 2017)

no i dont people on this website are really tame and a couple angery people arent that hard to deal with


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2017)

Yeah. There is a nice difference with actually making an opinion and commenting on relevant stuff and just being plain rude and start a flame war.

(yes before you get on your hypocrite demonstration bandwagons here yeah I can be pretty heated but I don't go "hi you're a lower human being" just because lol)


----------

